# 1995 hb 4x4 ka 2.4 motor oil pan removal



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Can someone please help me with this? Do i half to remove the steering knuckle in order to move that shaft housing from the differential to drop the oil pan down? I have a bad leak loosing 2 quarts a week. I got into this tonight and got the wheel off but I want be sure what I need to take out to get it down, I notice on that housing it has the 4 bolt around the differential and then about 2 foot out from that there are 4 more bolts that could loosen that housing and take out just that 2 foot part. But any way someone please give me the run down on this i have had no luck on the net for removing 4x4 oil pan on 1995 2.4l ka motor. 

I need advice asap as I only have friday to work on it before I got have it going for work.

thanks for any help I can get on this .


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you do* NOT* have to remove the knuckles. remove the 6 bolts for each axle flange, and move axles to the side (you may need zip ties or bailing wire). remove the frt driveline, then the 2 bolts at the pumpkin to the frame, one on the long axle housing and one on the diff cover. with some shifting the axle will drop out. if the vehicle is on jackstand or a lift the frt crossmember can be removed to make it easier. note: the 4 bolts for the crossmember are a PITA and easier to cut the heads off and install new bolts when putting back together.


----------

